# Who cut the cheese?



## hero23 (Sep 24, 2010)

I did and I'm smoking it! This is my 1st time trying this but it is looking good. Mild cheddar split six ways. I don't have a vacuum seal, so my question is... should I wrap the cheese or is it ok to put it in a zip lock bag? Time to go check on it again. Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2010)

Since you do not have a vac sealer here is how I would do it - wrap each piece in plastic wrap and stick into a baggie - try to suck all the air out and let it sit for 2 weeks to ripen

Get some pics up so we can see what you did


----------



## rdknb (Sep 25, 2010)

Zip lock make a cheap freezer sealer.  it is a pump and works fine if you are doing a lot.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> Zip lock make a cheap freezer sealer.  it is a pump and works fine if you are doing a lot.


They do offer the bags in quart and gallon size. Here is a link to give you more detail http://www.ziploc.com/Products/Pages/VacuumFreezerSystem.aspx?SizeName=Quart-Size Bags

It's all good mjy friend.


----------



## alien (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer it does a great job of sucking out the the air and sealing against freezer burn it would be a wise investment to get one they have so many uses other than using for food.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Alien said:


> I have a FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer it does a great job of sucking out the the air and sealing against freezer burn it would be a wise investment to get one they have so many uses other than using for food.


I have one too and have been using it for about 15 or more years. We first got it when we had a small catering company. They work great and have saved me lots of $$$


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 27, 2010)

The food saver is the best bet. Now it wil pay for itself in no time. But for the cheeses I would use the zip-loc bags. Heck we all did before we had the food saver sysytems.


----------

